# [REFERENCE] G-Watch stock images



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Linked below are the stock images pulled from the watch:

[hr]
*KMV78V*

Boot image
Recovery image

[hr]

More references will be added with time.


----------



## Froz3nsolid (Oct 11, 2012)

Do you have the System image


----------



## BMc08GT (Jun 23, 2011)

Froz3nsolid said:


> Do you have the System image


I can get the most recent OTA and will be updating this post.


----------

